
Show HN: Ip Man. Mac menu bar app displaying your IP - mariedm
https://ipman.io
======
ship_it
Hold Alt and click the WiFi icon in menu bar to get IP address without
installing additional app.

~~~
slededit
Does that give your public IP or just your local NAT'd LAN address?

~~~
mariedm
Public IP + ethernet/wlan depending on which one you're connected with.

------
mariedm
Hi HN, I was tired of getting my IP address through the terminal so I made an
app to get it faster.

------
kschua
Are you Wing Chun practitioner? If you are, really good name :)

~~~
wingerlang
I think it is pretty good regardless

------
iDemonix
Admittedly you've added copy+paste, but the alt-click of the wi-fi icon is
still a lot more useful because of all the extra info.

~~~
mariedm
Indeed. I made this app for me at first and my primary purpose was to be able
to copy/paste my IP address quickly and easily, I didn't need the extra info.
But that's something I could add.

------
tuananh
i use bitbar for this kind of stuff.

------
evanslify
Handy. Also, can it fight 10? :)

~~~
mariedm
Sure :)

------
dilatedmind
Dope name

~~~
mariedm
Thanks :)

------
adyavanapalli
Anything for Windows or Linux users?

~~~
mariedm
No sorry only for Mac. For now at least.

------
threesquared
£2.99 to copy your IP address to the clipboard....

~~~
mariedm
It's handy. Some people find it useful and are willing to pay the price of a
coffee to get that done quickly and easily.

